# Pineapple Wine From Juice?????



## NorthernWinos

Has anyone ever made Pineapple Wine from canned or frozen juices?????
Saw a TV show the other day from Hawaii and they had Sparkling Pineapple Wine....My Gosh!!!!That sounds so good....
With a 'fruit-less' winter ahead was hoping someone might have made Pineapple Wine with those cans of Dole juice or frozen concentrate before..if so....would love the recipe.
Thanks! NW


----------



## MedPretzel

This is what I found in my collection of recipes....








Ingredients


1.3 Liter Canned Pineapple Juice
250g Grape Juice Concentrate
900g Sugar
2 Teaspoon Citric Acid
½ Teaspoon Tannin
3 Liters Water
Chablis Yeast And Nutrient


Instructions


Dissolve the sugar and acid in 2 liters of warm water and when cool pour into fermentation jar. Add the canned pineapple juice, grape juice concentrate and tannin. The yeast and nutrient should be added in the form of a starter, having been made up previously to ensure fermentation gets off to a good start. Fit an airlock and ferment out.


----------



## jcnoren

Frozen grape juice concentrate does not seem to be available in Canada..only grape cocktail, so I have dismissed recipes that have called for grape juice concentrate. Is there a subsitution for 1 can of frozen grape concentrate????? 


JC


----------



## PolishWineP

Do you havebottled grape juice that does not have to be recontstituted and doesn't have a slew of chemicals in it? I would think that you'd be able to use that and drop the added water.


----------



## NorthernWinos

MedPretzel...Martina....Thanks for the recipe. How would you describe the wine...dry?? Flavorful???Do you think it would make a good sparkling wine??? 
I have seen a few other recipes OnLine and some don't seem to have much juice in them...so the pineapple juice flavor must really come through.
Not ready to start this one yet, going to gather a few more recipes and compare and then go for it sometime this winter....sounds like a good summertime wine.


----------



## ms.spain

Pineapple /NiagaraWhite Grape is one of my favorite "whites". It is great, even as a fairly young wine. I use the same recipe basically as Martina, but I would also add pectic enzyme, so it will clear properly( or bentonite, in the same method as a kit wine).I never thought about trying that as asparkling wine-what a great idea!






Oh, I usually use the good old Dole pineapple juice.I've used frozen and canned with good results.*Edited by: ms.spain *


----------



## ms.spain

jcnoren said:


> Frozen grape juice concentrate does not seem to be available in Canada..only grape cocktail, so I have dismissed recipes that have called for grape juice concentrate. Is there a subsitution for 1 can of frozen grape concentrate?????
> 
> 
> JC


 You can also use frozen canned apple juice in place of the white grape juice- this also makes a nice wine, with a slight variation in the flavor.(but still very good!)


----------



## NorthernWinos

ms.spain said:


> Pineapple /Niagara White Grape is one of my favorite "whites". It is great, even as a fairly young wine. I use the same recipe basically as Martina, but I would also add pectic enzyme, so it will clear properly( or bentonite, in the same method as a kit wine).I never thought about trying that as a sparkling wine-what a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I usually use the good old Dole pineapple juice.I've used frozen and canned with good results.



Thanks Ms. Spain....I will be trying this sometime this winter.
On another forum you gave me your recipe for Welch's Concord Grape Wine....I made it and it is almost ready to bottle...it is tasting much better than I thought it would be.



I tweaked your recipe a bit, I added 2 500 ml bottles of WineExpert Red Grape Concentrate to it....only because I had been putting those 2 bottles into all my fruit wines, and thought it might give it a boost...? It is like a nice Chianti...but maybe with a little age it might get even better....thought of oaking it but maybe the next batch.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## MedPretzel

jcnoren said:


> Frozen grape juice concentrate does not seem to be available in Canada..only grape cocktail, so I have dismissed recipes that have called for grape juice concentrate. Is there a subsitution for 1 can of frozen grape concentrate?????
> 
> 
> JC







You can always substitute a can of grape juice concentrate with a handful of chopped/mashed raisins. I like the sultanas (white raisins) for lighter wines like this one. The dark ones are good for darker wines, but you can use either/or for any each wines. I think this is just a personal preference.


----------



## MedPretzel

I looked into my wine-cellar tonight and found that I had made (probably 1-gallon of) pineapple-grape wine. It is labeled "February 2004" which means I started it in Feb 2004.


I'm having a bit of it now. 





Very light, very nice. I didn't have a filter then, and I was new to winemaking, so it has quite a few floaters.


I will dig around and see if I can find my recipe for you. I'm not the best on keeping notes so I hope I don't disappoint you. 


All I can say is that I probably used canned pineapple or pineapple juice. I know I couldn't afford anything else at that time in my life.





I'll keep you up-dated.





M.


----------



## MedPretzel

Okay, this is the recipe I have in my file (adapted from JK's site - dowloaded on 12/25-2003!!!) - My adaptations are in bold:
<UL>
<LI>*2 16-oz. cans of cubed pineapple*</LI>
<LI>2 lbs sugar</LI>
<LI>*1 11.5 oz can of red grape concentrate*</LI>
<LI>7 pts water</LI>
<LI>1 tsp acid blend</LI>
<LI>1 crushed campden</LI>
<LI>1/2 tsp pectic enzyme</LI>
<LI>1/4 tsp tannin</LI>
<LI>1 tsp yeast nutrient</LI>
<LI>*1 pkt Montrachet yeast*</LI>[/list]


After 2 years in the bottle (roughly), it tastes very light -- no pineapple smell or taste is noticeable. Tastes like a nice, white wine, pretty sweet.


I have in my notes my SG was 1.090....


In my wine, there is no hint of pink. It's hard to believe that I used *red*-grape concentrate, but it says so, so I did it.


You would never know that it's from pineapple. (Good? Bad? Tastes pretty good!



)


My husband's notes (tonight): Very good, he even guessed it was pineapple (he said he has to concentrate on the "undertones" when tasting my wines, and he guessed correctly). He said that it was "fruity" and "sweet" and very clear. He said the acid was correct and that the sweetness was perfect for the wine as well. He also said, "This wine needs to go to your fair." (i.e. should be entered into our county fair competition) 


I'd trust my hubby's opinion, rather than mine.



He's not a wine-connoiseur, but he has a much better palate than I do. When I dated him and when we went to wine-cellars, he would always say how "a hint of anise" was detectable in a wine, where I just said, "I like it!"...


Sorta like "Sideways!"






Hope this helps you,





Martina


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks...good descriptions on both your parts...I kind of hope it to have a taste of pineapple...and will probably ***Sparkle*** half a batch. 
Now I need more carboys!!!! And more space to ferment...doing it in the kitchen is good...I can adore it daily...think the table or chair has to go tho, need more room. Thanks again!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Took a ride into our little nearby towns and went to the grocery stores today....One store had Old Orchard juices on sale...64 ounce plastic bottles....I bought 2 cases of White Grape [Didn't have my glasses and couldn't read all the additives...DUHHH!!!] 


Guess it will be okay...????It contained ascorbic acid, citric acid...[those are acceptable], but the juice also contained Calcium Gluconate and Calcium Lactate.....Google Searched those two additives and guess they are just some types of salts...is this correct???? 


Also mentioned Potassium Metabisulfate...so will do as the people on the Forum say and not add anymore and stir occasionally during the first 24 hours before pitching the yeast.Think I will still pick up some frozen White Grape Concentrate and use them both in various wine recipes. Is it correct that a 64 oz bottle of reconstituted juice is about the same as a 12 oz carton for frozen concentrate????????


Also grabbed some frozen Pineapple and frozen Apple Concentrates today....and...it looked like bananas haven't been selling well over the Holidays and the grocer had bags of ripe bananas for .25 cent$ a bag...about 5# pounds in each bag. Going into the BIG town next week and will go to the Wally/World SuperStore and pick up more frozen juices.....


So...I feel there will be a Tropical Fruit Medley Wine in the future....life is good on de-range.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Maui Joe

What a great score! It surely pays to shop.


----------



## ms.spain

I made an interesting batch of wine one time, that came out AWESOME!


I used (one frozen concentrate can each) pineapple, white grape, apple and white grape peach.Of course, this made 2 gallons.I placed all juices in the primary, added sugar to pring to proper SG, all the usual stuff, then transferred after about 6 days to 2 -1 gallon jugs.It's an odd sized batch, but it is good! This might be cool to add bananas to, and make it a 3 gallon batch...



Hey, I may have to try that!


I finally called it "Hawaiian Delight"!


----------



## ms.spain

Ok- here's an update... I broke open a bottle of the afore-mentioned "Hawaiian Delight" and my last bottle of banana. I added about 2 oz of banana to 3 oz Hawaiian Delight- WOW!!!!!I wish I had thought of adding the bananas at the beginning, and made a 3 gallon batch!!!






It really is "summer in a bottle"!


----------



## masta

Thanks ms.spain and now I won't be able to go down the frozen food isle at the grocery store without thinking about making some Hawaiian Delight!


----------



## PolishWineP

Okay! Now I have to go to the grocery! I want to start a batch of wine! All this summer in a bottle talk is causing great pressure on my resistance! 


***MUST BE STRONG! MUST STAY HOME AND HELP POOR BERT BOTTLE MANY WINES IN NEED OF BOTTLING!! MUST BE STRONG!***


----------



## MedPretzel

PolishWineP said:


> ***MUST BE STRONG! MUST STAY HOME AND HELP POOR BERT BOTTLE MANY WINES IN NEED OF BOTTLING!! MUST BE STRONG!***


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

> ***MUST BE STRONG! MUST STAY HOME AND HELP POOR BERT
> BOTTLE MANY WINES IN NEED OF BOTTLING!! MUST BE STRONG!***



Ha-ha... Fat chance in the middle of winter in MN! Summer for us 
northerners is a long way away


----------



## NorthernWinos

In our dreams there is summer...kind of nice to have a break tho. In our wines we enjoy the fruits of the sun.
Guess we make up for these long winters during the summer months when the sun is up for so long.Have had friends from Ohio and California visit in the summer and by about 9:30 PM they ask if that sun is ever going to set....rises in the far North East....sets in the far North West.... 
I am originally from Northern Canada [Edmonton] so am use to the seasonal changes....[don't like winter]...My Honey is from California and loves winter...hope the novelty will wear off someday. 
Think Hawaii would be like Heaven....fruits, nuts, warmth, sun....fresh fruits all year.....ahhh....we can only dream.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Been collecting recipes for Pineapple wine using frozen concentrated juice...it seems most of them only use 1 can of Pineapple per gallon as well as other juices, like Apple or Niagara Grape juices. I would like a predominant Pineapple flavor, and plan on making a 6 gallon batch.
Would ...lets say 8 cans of Pineapple frozen concentrate, 6 cans frozen apple and 12 pounds of bananas work???? As well as sugar and all the usual additives....???
I would like the Pineapple to shine through....should I use more Pineapple juice, or is it too strong???? Too acidy???? Or would more than 8 cans of Pineapple be too much?????
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

I don't see that it should be a problem. When I made my last batch one of the cans of grape juice concentrate was questionable so I added a can of pineapple in it's place. That I believe is a 5 gallon batch. I personally would do what you're suggesting, but the acid will need to be dealt with, and I don't do that. (I do have my own wine chemist on staff though.



)


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks PWPrincess...I am not good at the acid thingy...just kind of wing-it.Know that's not right, but just use the test strips and go for the orangey areas...Been lucky up to now, wines aren't too bad, but maybe they could be even better.....




Thanks also for the info on letting the bananas set a bit longer....they smelled better the darker they got, they seemed sweeter too, tried to get them cut and frozen before they got sticky....then ran into the little grocers and got some more... I have been peeling and freezing them, but loose some weight when the peels and bruises are trimmed off....but they are cheap enough.




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## pkcook

NW,


I tried a Jack Keller recipe with canned pineapple fruit. This was some of the harshest wine I have made! I only made a gallon, and have had it bottled now for a couple of months. Time is a wonderful thing, especially when it comes to changing flavors in wine. I'll give it a year and try it and determine if this is something that I want to try again.


Pat


----------



## NorthernWinos

Oh My!!!!This does not sound good....




'Harsh' was not the words I was hoping to hear....I want to sparkle this wine, or at least half of it. Was hoping maybe Apple and Banana would be good with the Pineapple...Think I will still go for it tho....got a few days before a carboy is empty, so...will ponder it a bit more...
Thanks for your input tho....always good to get other opinions.


----------



## ms.spain

One of my favorite wines is this: 


Pineapple White Grape(1 gallon)


1 can of Dole Pineapple juice concentrate( or use the canned pineapple juice to = 64 oz and don't add the water)


1 can Welch's frozen Niagara Grape juice( or use bottled white grape juice to = 64 oz and don't add the water)


test to adjust acid


1 tsp. yeast nutrient


1 tsp bentonite


1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme


sugar(start with 1.5 cups of sugar- test and add sugar to bring to proper SG, if needed)


wine yeast (I suggest champagne yeast)





Mix together sugar,bentonite acid blend and yeast nutrient .Stir together well. Add juices, water(if needed),and pectic enzyme.


After 12 hours, add pre-started yeast.


Proceed as usual


Enjoy!


----------



## ms.spain

Northern Winos said:


> Been collecting recipes for Pineapple wine using frozen concentrated juice...it seems most of them only use 1 can of Pineapple per gallon as well as other juices, like Apple or Niagara Grape juices. I would like a predominant Pineapple flavor, and plan on making a 6 gallon batch.
> Would ...lets say 8 cans of Pineapple frozen concentrate, 6 cans frozen apple and 12 pounds of bananas work???? As well as sugar and all the usual additives....???
> I would like the Pineapple to shine through....should I use more Pineapple juice, or is it too strong???? Too acidy???? Or would more than 8 cans of Pineapple be too much?????
> Thanks!!!!!




You might try using 5 cans of pineapple and 7 cans of apple or white grape,since you want to also add the bananas- I'm afraid I agree with PolishWineP- you may end up too acidic with that much pineapple for a 6 gallon batch. The addition of the bananas will add so much to body and mouthfeel!And I think you will still taste the pinepple really well.


Just a suggestion..


You could leaveyour recipe as is, just watch the acid levels.


----------



## pkcook

I made a Cherry/Niagra wine that was "harsh" to me at bottling, but withonly a couple of months in the bottle, has made a huge transformation (my best wine)! 


I'm new to wine making and did not check PH or Acid levels, so my pineapple could have been lacking or have too much of something. I just followed the recipe and let 'er go



.


Pat


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!!! Thanks for all your input...I am definitely going to make some Pineapple/Apple/Banana Wine....and real soon.

Thanks Ms. Spain for your recipe, I have come across your recipe for Pineapple Wine a couple times in my searches, and appreciate it.

We just bottled your recipe for Welch's Concord [purple] Grape Wine....I tweaked it a bit and added 2-500 ml bottles of WineExpert Red Grape Concentrate....don't know if the Red Concentrate added to the end result or not.... my Honey and I love it....!


Might be our new favorite wine...next to Sparkling Apple-----The Specialty of this House.

We are trying the bottle that didn't get totally full and wonder if it could get better with age.... 

Will be starting another batch of Welch's Concord Grape/Red Grape fairly soon...But, next up is the Pineapple Medley and then a Welch's Niagara/White Grape...So, thanks to everyone who has given me the courage to try the grocery store products...the wine is very acceptable...






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## ms.spain

Northern Winos said:


> WOW!!!! Thanks for all your input...I am definitely going to make some Pineapple/Apple/Banana Wine....and real soon.
> 
> Thanks Ms. Spain for your recipe, I have come across your recipe for Pineapple Wine a couple times in my searches, and appreciate it.
> 
> We just bottled your recipe for Welch's Concord [purple] Grape Wine....I tweaked it a bit and added 2-500 ml bottles of WineExpert Red Grape Concentrate....don't know if the Red Concentrate added to the end result or not.... my Honey and I love it....!
> 
> 
> Might be our new favorite wine...next to Sparkling Apple-----The Specialty of this House.
> 
> We are trying the bottle that didn't get totally full and wonder if it could get better with age....
> 
> Will be starting another batch of Welch's Concord Grape/Red Grape fairly soon...But, next up is the Pineapple Medley and then a Welch's Niagara/White Grape...So, thanks to everyone who has given me the courage to try the grocery store products...the wine is very acceptable...




You are quite welcome!



I make a lot of scratch wines from locally grown ingredients(and ingredients from the land I own).But in the winter, these store-bought concentrates come in handyThat way, my Blackberry and Blueberry and wild plum and persimmonwine can spend the time in the bottle that they need, and I always have great wine ready to drink!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Started the Banana/Pineapple/Apple Medley yesterday....Cooked up the bananas...[what thick stuff]Put the Benonite in the blender like PWP said, added it to the banana pulp, added the frozen juices and other additives....couldn't take a Hydrometer reading because the must was so thick....screamed for HELP



Used Curt's suggestion of the wire colander trick and got some liquid out and tested the S.G.added more suger...Have since added the peptic enzyme, yeast nutrient and waiting for the yeast to culture....will this stuff ferment being this thick???? Should I have put the banana pulp in a straining bag?


----------



## Maui Joe

Sounds like you still have time to throw it all in the bag. It will surely be alot easier for you to "punch down" once the fermentation is under way. Definitely alot easier when you need to remove all the pulp etc. prior to transferring later. No worries about oxygen, the yeast will need all it can get at this point assuming that you are ready to add the yeast culture.


----------



## Maui Joe

Masta,


How is that Strawberry wine that you made coming?


----------



## masta

It came out ok...drinkable but not really great. Maybe is just needs more aging.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Maui Joe said:


> Sounds like you still have time to throw it all in the bag.  It will surely be a lot easier for you to "punch down" once the fermentation is under way.  Definitely a lot easier when you need to remove all the pulp etc. prior to transferring later.  No worries about oxygen, the yeast will need all it can get at this point assuming that you are ready to add the yeast culture.



By the time the yeast was ready to add to the primary, the thick must seemed a lot thinner...It was totally different than the thick creamy must of last night and this morning.Does the Peptic Enzyme or some of the chemical additives break down the fruit pulp?? I think it will be good to go...smells so good, would be good with some ice cream in the blender.


----------



## Maui Joe

Masta,


I made my Strawberry shortly after you did yours..I'm not too impressed with mine also. Time might tell differently.


I am going to start a Lychee wine tomorrow. Got gifted about 10 lbs. of this and the wife is screaming already about taking over the freezer.


----------



## ms.spain

Northern Winos said:


> Maui Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you still have time to throw it all in the bag. It will surely be a lot easier for you to "punch down" once the fermentation is under way. Definitely a lot easier when you need to remove all the pulp etc. prior to transferring later. No worries about oxygen, the yeast will need all it can get at this point assuming that you are ready to add the yeast culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the yeast was ready to add to the primary, the thick must seemed a lot thinner...It was totally different than the thick creamy must of last night and this morning.Does the Peptic Enzyme or some of the chemical additives break down the fruit pulp?? I think it will be good to go...smells so good, would be good with some ice cream in the blender.
Click to expand...



Yes, the pectic enzyme helps to break down the pulp.And of course, the little yeasties break it down through fermentation.It also helps the wine clear faster.


I've definitely seen a difference in the first batch of pineapple wine I made(no pectic enzyme-after a year, it was still not as clear as I would have liked for it to have been.) and some of the later bottles of pineapple wine that I did add pectic enzyme to.Any juice that is cloudy, or fruit wines frome crushed/pressed fruit, will greatly benefit from pectic enzyme


----------



## Maui Joe

And guess what? You can still at this point dumpall of it through the bag and let it get happy! This will cut you some aggrevation on when you transfer the wine. The fine lees will settle, the bulky ones will get trapped in the bag, and you'll have a more pleasant time syphoning the clear later when you are ready. Still "no worries" about the oxygen, the yeasts "love it at this point!"


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks Maui



For all your time and input. I think I'll just let it go in the primary this time....good leasons..learned the hard way. I only have 1 straining bag and this is a 6 gallon batch...so, got to order more bags....It is alot thinner now. Some of the thickness must have been foam from the Bentonite in the blender, plus I ran the bananas through lightly. The Bentonite in the primary is a new experience for me too, will it help firm up the lees???
Starting to smell good in here already.....so just waiting to be able to taste it...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP

The bentonite in the primary will certainly help in racking! Just be sure you hold the racking can above the lees!




We've used bentonite in many a primary mixing.


----------



## NorthernWinos

We have spigots on the primary buckets, so hope that the lees are below the spigots...kind of a mystery there as to the depth of the lees...might tilt the buckets for awhile too, rise the spigot up higher in the front...just a few days to wait.


----------



## PolishWineP

This may be a time that you want to rack with hose instead of using the spigot.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Okay, will do...Thanks


----------



## NorthernWinos

Well... all that banana/pineapple/apple juice fruit started to ferment and formed a fluffy cap ontop of the primary buckets, I stirred it down, and left....I was sitting out on the lake in a fish house wondering about this...???? Wondering how all this stuff would ever fit through a spigot or a racking cane????[See...I really never did a wine with bulky fruit stuff in the must before, always used clear juices] So, I came home and did pour the batch into some straining bags [ended up there was 2 of them in my box of 'tricks']....Did a good sanitizing of everything and poured the must into the bags...so now I have to wonder...... about how do you get the good juices out of the musty-bags when it is done fermenting....just drain the buckets???? And then squeeze those bags?????  Sure is messy compared to juice wines...but the smell is great.Hope I didn't screw this up??????


----------



## PolishWineP

Don't squeeze. You'll squidge everything out!



You may want to set it in a sanitized collander set in a sanitized bowl to collect the goodness of the fruits, but don't squeeze that bag! Ewe!


Pull the bags before you rack. Don't worry too much about getting chunks in the carboy when you rack. That happens. Just try to leave *some* of it behind. 


Good luck!


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!!What an active ferment going on around those bags...it's just boiling in there...wonderful smells...glad I did as you all said and put the must in the bag...kind of late in the game, but looks like it will be okay. Thanks all!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

The pineapple/banana/apple wine fermented down to 1.002, so I racked it into a carboy today. Took the bags of pulp out and let them drain in a screen colander set on top of a jar in a Stainless pot [all sanitized]....sure lost alot of volume, but should have 5 gallons of good wine, wanted 6. Sure am glad I took you all's advise and poured the pulp into staining bags...Thank You...Thank You...Thank You!!!!
I have never handled bags of pulp before, emptied them out and put the pulp on the compost pile...hoping the 'rascal rabbit' will dine on the pulp tonight and be a tad less skittish in the morning and we can blast the little devil, know he is out chewing on shrubs and trees.
Anyway, I am sure that we are suppose to recycle these mesh bags...I rinsed them pretty good, ran them through the washing machine without detergent with hot water, turned them inside out and washed them again...they look clean.....Is this what you all do with your straining bags????
Tasted the must,can taste the pinapple...think it will be very dry....good for ***sparkling*** Can't really taste any banana....


----------



## PolishWineP

We only hand wash ours in b-brite in a bowl. It takes a few days but it gets clean.


----------



## NorthernWinos

An Update on the Pineapple/Banana/Apple wine......it has turned a billiant clear amber color in the carboy and set another batch of lees.....we racked to another carboy and I tasted it ......hummm!!!!....can tate the Pineapple which is good....but the Banana taste came through more than I wanted.....and the texture is kind of '''''oily'''''....?
Will the 'oily' viscosity go away with aging???????.....We will rack and taste in another month or so..more updates then....


----------



## ms.spain

Northern Winos said:


> An Update on the Pineapple/Banana/Apple wine......it has turned a billiant clear amber color in the carboy and set another batch of lees.....we racked to another carboy and I tasted it ......hummm!!!!....can tate the Pineapple which is good....but the Banana taste came through more than I wanted.....and the texture is kind of '''''oily'''''....?
> Will the 'oily' viscosity go away with aging???????.....We will rack and taste in another month or so..more updates then....




I think you will be pleasantly surprised in a few more months.I(try)to letBanana wine stay about 6 months in the bottle.HUGE difference from bottling timetill 6 months later.I think the banana flavor will "calm down" a little, and everything should smooth out and mellownicely.


I'd keep racking till clear and no more lees dropping out,do a bench test to see if/how much sweetening you want to do(or not do).Then bottle and try real hard not to touch it at least 4 months-preferably six.I think you will be pleased with the results!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks Ms. Spain...will try to let it sit, at this tasting it looks like it will be easy to lay-off of that one...
The actual flavor of the Pineapple was good, the banana texture and taste was surprsing...I used less bananas than suggested...
But like you said, it gets better with age....just like us!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Another Update.....came time to bottle the Pineapple/Banana/Apple Medley, as well as the Niagara from juice wines.






The Niagara is on the left, we really like it....don't know if it's good or not, but we like it...very 'Foxy'...good from the get-go. Used a mix of Niagara and WineExpert White Grape Concentrate....love it...












Then there is the Pineapple/Banana/Apple on the right...it still had the strong banana flavor and ....."not our cup of tea".....




Ms. Spain and others say to let it age for a long while...that will be easy to do with this one...
My Honey and I toyed with names for it.....He thought..'PIMPY HAIR POMADE'....I went for ones like ....'HEARTBURN FROM HELL'...or...'BANANA LAMP OIL'....but we were kind and just gave it a common name....'TROPICAL MEDLEY'







Hope the Tropical Medley will loose some of the Banana flavor over time, I had hoped for more Pineapple flavor on this one.....think I will try a gallon of Pineapple wine sometime just to try and get the flavor I wanted.....Thanks everyone for your inputs.....this may still turn into a good one....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## pkcook

Lookin Good


----------



## Waldo

Very nice looking wines


----------



## MedPretzel

i bet they will turn into some good wine.





I had a similar experience with my banana. Was a big letdown for me. It smelled so good along the way, but taste was blech!





Pretty bottles. I would have opted for the pimpy hair title.


----------



## Murph

Hello, I have no recipe, but if you like pineapple and wine and possibly grow your own fruit check out www.isons.com they are a nursery and have a patented bronze variety of muscadine called "Pineapple". I happened to have planted one 3 yrs.ago and last year it was loaded and did have distinct pineapple flavor. I'm new to wine making and haven't tried it but your post 'rang a bell' and I believeI will try a batch this summer. Thanks.....


----------



## peterCooper

Man... what clarity in those bottles. Well Done!!!


----------

